# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Ελεγχος φωτισμού με χρήση Η/Υ

## fx125cc

Γεια σας παίδες πρώτη φορά κάνω topic
Είμαι σπουδαστής στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά στο τμήμα ηλεκτρονικής, και ψάχνω να βρω σχέδιο για dimmer το οποίο θα ελέγχει την έντασή του φωτισμού ενός κοινού λαμπτήρα μέσω λογισμικού από PC

Το χρειάζομαι για μια εξαμηνιαία εργασία στο εργαστήριο ΣΑΕ (Συστήματα αυτομάτου ελέγχου)

-Η εκφώνηση της άσκησης είναι η εξής:
Να κατασκευαστεί σύστημα ελέγχου έντασης φωτισμού κοινού ηλεκτρικού λαμπτήρα με χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή. Το σημείο αναφοράς θα πρέπει να δίνεται μέσω από τον χρήστη του λογισμικού και να υπάρχει απεικόνιση της εξέλιξης του φαινομένου στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή.

Μέχρι στιγμής έχω φάει τα μάτια μου στο διαδύκτιο αλλά δεν έχω βρεί κάτι που να ταιριάζει, συνέχεια για DMX βρίσκω και έτοιμα από εταιρίες που κοστίζουν πολύ ακριβά

Ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι χρειάζομαι που να συνδέεται με υπολογιστή μέσω θύρας USB ή Ethernet ή και τα δύο, στο οποίο θα μπορώ με ένα απλό πρόγραμμα ακόμα και σε visual basic για παράδειγμα, να ρυθμίσω την ένταση μιας λάμπας
Θέλω να μου πείτε αν γνωρίζεται κάποιες ιστοσελίδες να ψάξω με έτοιμα κυκλώματα και επεξηγήσεις ή αν υπάρχει κάτι τέτοιο σε ΚΙΤ στη αγορά η έστω κάποια εταιρία που ασχολείται να πάω να ρωτήσω τι θα μπορούσα να φτιάξω ως απλό κύκλωμα

-έχω βρει αυτό http://www.pcdimmer.de/ αλλά είναι πολύ περίπλοκο
-επίσης αυτό http://www.bradgoodman.com/dimwatt/  αλλά είναι για πολλές λάμπες και δεν λέει πολλά για το κύκλωμα
-και αυτό http://www.digital-enlightenment.de/index.php που έχει και τα κυκλώματα σε download και ανάλογο software...αλλά είναι στα γερμανικά

Θα πρέπει να βρω κάτι έτσι ώστε στην εργασία που θα κάνω να εξηγώ και πως δουλεύει, όχι απλά να το κατασκευάσω και να κάνω απλή επίδειξη

----------


## HFProject

Αυτό που μου έρχεται πολύ γρήγορα είναι ένας PIC ο οποίος θα οδηγεί ένα ballast / dimming controller που με τη σειρά του θα ρυθμίζει τον λαμπτήρα.

Η επικοινωνία μπορεί να είναι USB, serial ή Ethernet ανάλογα τον PIC που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------


## stom

Εχεις 6 μηνες μπροστα σου για να ψαχτεις.
Ξεχνα τα ετοιμα κυκλωματα, δεν ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος.
Θα πρεπει να χωρισεις αυτο που θελεις σε ξεχωριστες ενοτητες.
Για αρχη θα πρεπει να αποφασισεις αν το κυκλωμα θα ειναι ανοιχτου ή κλειστου loop..
(δλδ αν θα περνεις κατι πισω).
Απο κει και περα, σιγουρα χρειαζεσαι ενα κυκλωμα dimmer
Ριξε μια ματια σε αυτό
http://www.electroniccircuits.gr/files/SLB0586.pdf
Μελετησε το, και ακομα καλυτερα παρε μερικα και παιξε.
Ειδικοτερα δες το κυκλωμα τηλεχειρισμου που προτεινει η siemens.
Στη συνεχεια χρειαζεσαι ενα μικροπεξεργαστη με σειριακη που να αναλαβει τη διασυνδεση με το pc. Συνιστω καποιο απο τη σειρα atmega avr της atmel. 
Και στη συνεχεια μια εφαρμογη ας πουμε σε vb που να στελνει εντολες στον atmega
Αλλα εχεις καιρο για αυτα.
Το πρωτο βημα ειναι να βρεις τι θα κανεις με τη λαμπα...

----------


## fx125cc

> Το πρωτο βημα ειναι να βρεις τι θα κανεις με τη λαμπα...



Με την λάμπα είναι απλό. αυτο που θέλω είναι να ελεγχώ την ένταση της μέσω λογισμικού απο pc

-Δηλαδή το Pc  να είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο, αυτό που με δυσκολεύει είναι τι ακριβώς θέλει να βλέπει ο καθηγητής στο pc,όλο το φαινόμενο γραφικα;η απλα μια μπάρα που θα ανεβωκατεβάζω και θα dimmαρω την λάμπα(λογικά το δεύτερο. αλλιως θα είμουν γραφίστας οχι ηλεκρονικός  :Rolleyes:  )

-Δυστυχώς πρέπει να παραδώσω αυτην την εργασία μέχρι αρχές Ιουνίου  :Sad: 
οπότε δεν έχω πολλά περιθώρια να ψαχτώ με κυκλώματα πολλά, ένα κύκλωμα με usb η ethernet θα ήταν ότι έπρεπε εστω και RS-232
-Οι ενότητες θα είναι το κύκλωμα του dimmer το Interface (ο τρόπος διασύνδεσης) και το λογισμικό, λογικά
-Όσο για το ανοιχτού η κλειστού Loop (πιστεύω μου μιλάς για βρόγχο) επειδή είναι ΣΑΕ λογικά θέλω ένα κλειστού, αυτή είναι και η ιδεολογία του εργαστηρίου να έχεις κάτι για να το ελέγχεις
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα γιατί το εξάμηνο αυτό ξεκίνησε αργά και στην θεωρία είμαστε πίσω σε σχέση με το εργαστήριο.
-Αυτό δε δείχνει να είναι πρόβλημα στον καθηγητη  :Cursing:  ο οποιος μας εδωσε τις εργασίες την Παρασκευη, απλα για να έχουμε ενα καλό Πάσχα  :W00t: 
-είδα το κύκλωμά στο pdf , αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλά δυστυχώς, αν στο μπλοκ διάγραμμα που έχει μέσα έγραφε στις βαθμίδες και προτεινόμενα εξαρτήματα θα ήταν πιο εύκολο
ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον πάντως, ελπίζω να με διαφωτίσετε, στα πρακτικά κάλα τα πάω λίγο με τα θεωρίτικα τα χάνω  :Biggrin: 

Αυτό που πρότεινε ο HFProject μου φένετε γρήγορο αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα από PIC kai ballast (ακόμα) η ιδέα του  stom όμως είναι καθαρά εργαστηριακή και καλή, και δείχνει ότι το έψαξα
χωρίς να θέλω να απoρίψω τον HFProject ,αν ο pIC είναι έτοιμο, μάλλον δεν θα αρέσει στον καθηγητή, θέλει κάτι που θα το φτιάξουμε εμείς με ερευνά για τα εξαρτήματα οπότε πρέπει να τείνω στην ιδέα του stom
Το κύκλωμα που έχει στην 7 σελίδα είναι ενδιαφέρον άλλα δεν καταλαβαίνω πού πάει μια ελεγχόμενη από το pc είσοδο, και με τι λογισμικό βέβαια θα δουλέψει

----------


## stom

Το ιδιο λεμε και οι δυο στο περιπου.
Dim ballast δεν  υπαρχει για κοινη λαμπα πυρακτωσης. (Οι λαμπες πυρακτωσης δεν εχουν balast)
Το οτι ειναι καλυτερα να μαθει κανεις pic παρα avr ειναι αναλογο της συζητησης αν τα γιαπωνεζικα αμαξια ειναι καλυτερα απο τα ευρωπαικα....
Δεν υπαρχουν ετοιμα pic ουτε avr... πρεπει να τα προγραμματισεις.
Οπως και ναχει, κατι χρειαζεσαι για να οδηγησεις το dimmer. Το avr θα αναλαβει τη διασυνδεση pc και dimmer. Απεφυγε το usb, θα σου προσθεσει και αλλη πολυπλοκοτητα.
Για μια εφαρμογη dimmer το κλειστο loop ειναι λιγο overkill και σιγουρα θα σου ανεβασει την πολυπλοκοτητα, κατι που δεν θες σε αυτη τη φαση.
Φτιαξτο σε ανοιχτο loop και μετα η τροποποιηση δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολη.
Ολα τα IC που κανουν τα dimmer διαβαζουν μια ταση απο ποτενσιομετρο.
Θα αντικαταστησεις αυτη τη ταση με μια που θα παραγεις απο τον avr.
Για να σε διευκολυνω , χρησιμοποιησε καποιον rail2rail opamp σαν buffer και ενα rc κυκλωμα ολοκληρωσης στην εισοδο του το οποιο θα το οδηγησεις με pwm απο τον avr (αυτο ειναι ψιλοετοιμο). Με σχετικα απλες εντολες αλλαζει το duty cycle του pwm του avr, και κατ επεκταση η ταση που πηγαινει στην εισοδο του dimmer.
Υποψιν οτι το κυκλωμα που σου προτεινα δεν δουλευει ακριβως με ποτενσιομετρο...

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά DMX ίσως είναι η μόνη λύση για να κάνεις δουλειά. Το DMX είναι στάνταρ στη βιομηχανία φωτισμού και εφφέ. RS485 είναι στην ουσία με μικρές παραλλαγές. Φαντάσου οτι τα τσιπάκια μετατροπής στάθμης είναι όλα απο RS485.
Θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις ένα USB σε DMX interface και να κάνεις ένα κατάλληλο δέκτη με όσα κανάλια θέλεις για να ελέγχεις.
http://avanttheme2009.canalblog.com/...dmx/index.html
http://www.theme2009.fr/fab_console_pilotage.htm

----------


## lastid

Ρε παιδιά καλό και άγιο το DMX, όμως ο άνθρωπος δεν θέλει να ελέγχει 50 λάμπες. Μία λάμπα μόνο και να εξετάσει "το φαινόμενο" όπως λέει η άσκηση. Εξάλλου όλα αυτά τα DMX κυκλώματα είναι το μισό μόνο μέρος. Το άλλο μισό είναι αυτό που πραγματικά ελέγχει τη λάμπα παίρνοντας εντολές από το πρώτο κύκλωμα. Χώρια που θέλουμε κλειστό loop λόγω ΣΑΕ. Έχει κανένας DMX σχέδιο γι αυτό?

----------


## gsmaster

Για να το κάνεις κλειστού βρόχου μπορείς να το κάνεις με δύο τρόπους:

- ο δύσκολος: να μετράς το ρεύμα που τραβάει η λάμπα και ρυθμίζεις την λαμπα για ορισμένο ρεύμα.
- ο εύκολος και πιο χρήσιμος: να βάλεις μια φωτοαντίσταση και να ρυθμίζεις την λάμπα για σταθερό φωτισμό σε κάποιο σημείο. Έτσι, αν υπάρχει αρκετός φωτισμός σε ένα σημείο η λάμπα θα σβήνει και αν πέσει σκοτάδι η λάμπα θα φωτίζει. Και με οικολογικό νόημα, αφού εξοικονομεί και ενέργεια  :Wink:

----------


## fx125cc

πολύ καλές οι ιδέες σας
λοιπόν για να σας διευκολύνω και να με βοηθήσετε πιο πολύ.
-Δεν έχω τεράστια γνώση για τα ΣΑΕ, ίσα που ξέρω να βγάζω μια συνάρτηση δεύτερης τάξης σε matlab

Έστειλα Mail στον καθηγητή για διευκρινήσεις

-Θέλω να ελέγξω ΜΙΑ μόνο απλή λάμπα πυρακτώσεως
-χρειάζομαι ένα κύκλωμα για να το φτιάξω εγώ, δεν παίζει τρελό ρόλο άμα είναι κλειστού βρόγχου φτάνει να κάνει αυτό που ζητάει η άσκηση
-Αν το κάνω με κλειστό απλά θα δείξω στον καθηγητή ότι ήθελα την τελειότητα και ίσως πάρω καλύτερο βαθμό.
-χρειάζομαι λοιπόν ένα ic dimmer που να παίρνει σήμα από κάποιο κύκλωμα οδήγησης(είτε PIC,AVR, είδα ακόμα και με DAC) το οποίο θα παίρνει σήμα από οποιαδήποτε τύπου θύρα (usb, ethernet, RS, ακόμα και com)
-και το βασικότερο ενα απλο software που στην ουσία θα κάνει την δουλειά του ποτενσιόμετρου,και αν είναι δυνατόν να φένεται στον υπολογιστει τι αλλάζω, όχι απλα να πατάω κουμπάκια και να αναβοσβήνει 
TΩΡΑ
-αν είναι USB είναι πιο μοντέρνο και μ'αρέσει
-αν δεν έχω προγραμματακι απλα η άσκηση πάει για fail  :Sad: 
-αν το κύκλωμα είναι δύσκολο, αλλά υλοποήσιμο δε παίζει ρόλο, αρκεί να το φτιάξω και να το εξηγήσω.

Με λίγα λογία, δεν τον ενδιαφέρει αν είναι μικρό η μεγάλο, ή τι θύρα θα έχει.
-το μόνο που έχω σαν περιορισμό είναι να μη του φέρω κάτι έτοιμο
-θέλει σχεδιάγραμμα του κυκλώματος και εξήγηση, κάτι που δεν είναι δύσκολο για μένα να το κάνω, αν όμως, έχω το κύκλωμα το datasheet και το software

-gsmaster η προσθήκη για τον εύκολο τρόπο με οικολογικό νόημα, ήταν απλά μια τέλεια ιδέα για το τέλος. θα το συζητήσουμε αυτό σίγουρα όταν με την ευχή του θεού βρω κύκλωμα και το τελειώσω
θέλω λοιπόν να μου προτείνετε κυκλώματα με ic dimmers, με δυνατότητα κυκλώματος οδήγησης
και φυσικά αν η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει και με απλό ic dimmer και τα κατάλληλα έξτρα τσιπάκια μη διστάσετε, σας είπα στην κατασκευή είμαι καλός
για να μη σας μπερδέψω όμως αν υπάρχει kai κύκλωμά-ICs ποιο καινούργια (που να υπάρχουν στο ελληνικό εμπόριο) φυσικά και θα προτιμούσα αυτό, θέλει κάτι τέτοια ο καθηγητής (αλλά πάντα, ΟΧΙ έτοιμα)
να ξέρω να του το εξηγήσω κιόλας  :Smile: 
Δείτε λίγο αυτό το site κάπου είχε και πρόγραμμα http://www.microchip.com, αν μπορείτε να βγάλετε καμία άκρη, σε ένα forum το βρήκα που κάποιος έψαχνε για PIC code for triac light dimmer
Έπείσης εδώ http://www.edn.com/contents/images/81999di.pdf στην σελίδα 7 βρήκα κάτι ενδιαφέρον με θύρα RS και κύκλωμα με DAC, νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο είναι απλό και καλό διότι να σας ενημερώσω, ότι πρέπει να δουλέψουμε με ότι γνώσεις έχουμε, και δεν έχουμε μιλήσει στην σχολή ποτέ για PIC,DMX,ballast αντιθέτως για DAC και προγραμματισμό σε PASCAL, ναι.
-Στην ουσία επειδή είναι ΣΤ' εξαμήνου εργαστήριο, ο καθηγητής περιμένει να δουλέψουμε με ότι έχουμε σπουδαχτεί έως το εξάμηνο που ήμαστε.

Αναμένω για της απόψεις σας

----------


## Nemmesis

> -χρειάζομαι λοιπόν ένα ic dimmer που να παίρνει σήμα από κάποιο κύκλωμα οδήγησης(είτε PIC,AVR, είδα ακόμα και με DAC) το οποίο θα παίρνει σήμα από οποιαδήποτε τύπου θύρα (usb, ethernet, RS, ακόμα και com)



λοιπον... να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου... απο οτι βλεπω ψαχνεις για "ic dimmer" για ποιο λογο? αν κανεις στον pic ενα zero crossing σε σχεση με την γραμμη των 220v και ελενχεις μια εξοδο του πικ να αλαζει καταστασει απο 0 μεχρι 10ms μετα το zero crossing τοτε ειναι ετοιμο το dimmer σου, τωρα για εποικοινωνια με το pc προτεινα να δουλεψεις με την σειριακι γιατι ειναι η ποιο ευκολη στο να την χειρηστεις μεσα απο την VB (ουτε 2 γραμες κωδικα)... αν ασχολισαι καθολου με microbasic (δυστηχως μονο αυτην ξερω εγω) μπορω να σε βοηθεισω επισης μπορω να σε βοηθεισω και με την προγραμματακι στο pc αν ειναι σε VB

----------


## lastid

Καλή η ιδέα του EDN. Aν βρεις τα υλικά, κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που θέλεις. Και το πρόβλημά σου λύνεται χωρίς zero crossing detection και χωρίς μικροελεγκτή. Τονίζω: Αν βρεις τα ίδια υλικά.
Από την άλλη:
Εαν βάλεις κάποιον PIC (και κρατήσεις optocoupler και triac) πρέπει να βάλεις και zero crossing detection. Το κύκλωμα γίνεται πιο δυνατό, μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει εύκολα μέσω σειριακής/παράλληλης/USB, δουλεύει και χωρίς το PC ανοιχτό, προστίθεται εύκολα έλεγχος κλειστού βρόγχου. Θα μπλέξεις βέβαια λίγο με προγραμματισμό microcontrollers  αλλά γι αυτό δεν είναι οι εργασίες? Για να μαθαίνουμε? Δές το σαν ευκαιρία. Και αν το κάνεις εσύ 100% τον βαθμό τον έχεις σίγουρο.
Στη θέση σου θα το έκανα με PIC18F14K50, USB σύνδεση, zero crossing, triac και προαιρετικές εισόδους για φωτοαντίσταση (close loop και οικονομία) και ποτενσιόμετρο (χειροκίνητος έλεγχος).

----------


## fx125cc

Nemmesis και Lastid  :W00t: 
πολύ κάλες ακούγονται οι ιδέες σας
-Από PIC όμως δε ξέρω τίποτα, δε με χαλάει όμως, αν έχω το  κύκλωμά του και το τι κάνει, να το φτιάξω
είναι και ποιο μοντερνα τεχνική κιόλας
-Το να έχω μόνο τον PIC και να τον λειτουργώ ως dimmer μέσω προγράμματος μου ακούγετε ωραίο, έτσι γλυτώνω το dimmer σαν κύκλωμα, και έχω ένα πιο λυτό αποτέλεσμα στην πλακέτα από το να γεμίζω με τσιπάκια

-Lastid λές να μην τα βρώ όλα τα υλικά του EDN στην Ελλάδα;;  :Sad: 
-Nemmesis λες μέσο MicroBasic να μπορέσεις να κάνει κάτι ετσι ώστε να φαίνετε και καλά το "φαινόμενο" όπως ζητάει η άσκηση; έστω να φαινετε κάτι να ανεβοκατεβάζω (μπορει να σου ζητάω παπάδες βέβαια, αλλα δε ξέρω κιόλας πόσο κάλος έισαι  :Smile:  μπορεί να είναι εύκολο για σένα)
-Από VB πάλι δε ξέρω διότι ως ειδικότητα ηλεκτρονικού, προτίμησαν μόνο PAscal να μας διδάξουν  :Unsure: 
-Σας τονίζω ότι για ότι διαλέξω.(και μάλλον λέω να κάνω την μοντέρνα εκδοχή με τον PIC, αλλιώς θα δοκιμάσω το δείγμα του EDN και ότι γίνει)
θα πρέπει να γράψω τα πάντα, τι κάνει το καθένα και γιατί τα συνδεσμολόγισα έτσι και πως το σκέφτηκα. Δηλαδή θέλω μετά τα data sheets και τις λειτουργίες τον εξαρτημάτων και ... μπλα μπλα, που συνήθως αυτά βρίσκονται μέσο ίντερνετ
-Για το "λογισμικό" ανησυχώ πολύ, νομίζω VB θα ήταν ότι πρέπει, μακάρι να ήξερα όμως τέτοιο προγραμματισμό
-Έχω πολλές ανησυχίες όπως πως θα συνδέσω τον PIC αν το κάνω με usb, αν αναγνωριστεί απο το pc.
Πω πω δε ξέρω τίποτα από αυτά  :Sad:  τι θα πρωτοπρολάβω
θέλω τα φώτα σας (με έχετε ενθουσιάσει πολύ πάντως, θα είναι μια από τις καλύτερες εργασίες αν τελικά την καταφέρω)

-Άσχετο
αυτό το λογισμικό λέτε να κάνει δουλειά στον PIC:
http://www.microchip.com/stellent/id...edirects=mplab

----------


## lastid

Για τα υλικά του EDN, δεν ξέρω αν το DAC είναι ευκολόβρετο. Μπορεί και να είναι. Αν όχι, ψάχνεις γι' άλλο σειριακό DAC ή το κάνεις με δύο ολοκληρωμένα (shift register και κάποιο παράλληλο DAC).

Για την γλώσσα, είτε Pascal είτε Basic το ίδιο εύκολο είναι. Αν μετά από 5 λεπτά μελέτης καταλαβαίνεις περίπου τί κάνει το  πρόγραμμα του EDN, δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Σε Pascal (και σε Delphi) έχω δουλέψει και μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω.

Όσον αφορά την επικοινωνία του προγράμματος με την θύρα και την επιλογή θύρας:
-Η παράλληλη είναι πολύ εύκολη (βλ. EDN), δουλεύεις τόσο με PIC όσο και με DAC, μπορεί όμως να έχεις πρόβλημα στα XP/Vista.
- Για τη σειριακή καλύτερα να προτιμήσεις την PIC λύση. Απλοποιούνται τα πάντα.
- Η USB σου δίνει μία εικονική σειριακή - το πρόγραμμα στο PC είναι το ίδιο.  Σε σχέση με τη σειριακή έχει το πλεονέκτημα της απλούστερης πλακέτας (ένα ολοκληρωμένο λιγότερο) και της τροφοδοσίας 5V (ενώ για παράλληλη και σειριακή θα χρειαστείς εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό). Έχει το μειονέκτημα ότι δεν έχουν πολλοί PIC υποστήριξη USB, άρα περιορίζεις την επιλογή του PIC. Δεν είναι και πρόβλημα βουνό όμως. 18F14K50.

Για την επιλογή των υλικών, είναι καλό να τα βρεις στην εγχώρια αγορά. Αν όμως καταλήξεις σε κάτι που σε βολεύει και δεν το βρίσκεις, μην απελπίζεσαι. Υπάρχουν λύσεις:
α) Ζητάς τη βοήθεια του καθηγητή. Για τις εταιρείες των ολοκληρωμένων και αρκετές σχολές είναι συνηθισμένο να γίνονται παραγγελίες για εργασίες σπουδαστών/φοιτητών. Στο εξωτερικό είναι κανόνας.
β) Παραγγέλνεις από μαγαζί και περιμένεις να σου το φέρουν. Έχει το ρίσκο ότι μπορεί να σου το καθυστερήσουν και να στο υπερχρεώσουν.
γ) Μαθαίνεις να κάνεις παραγγελία απ' έξω. Πιστωτική έχεις? Από Αγγλικά πώς πάμε?
δ) Ζητάς από κάποιον, π.χ. από μένα ή οποιονδήποτε στο forum να σου το φέρει. Μπορεί και να είναι η καλύτερη λύση.
Ότι και να αποφασίσεις, καλύτερα μην το αργήσεις. Έχεις μπόλικο χρόνο αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και απρόοπτα.

----------


## fx125cc

Ωραία λοιπόν, ας καταλήξουμε σε μια μοντέρνα λύση.

Το PIC που μου προτείνεις υπάρχει στην αγορά;

-Σκέφτομαι ότι η λύση της usb είναι κάπως καλύτερη αφού έχει και τάση πάνω της, σε σχέση με την com και την RS
-Φυσικά και θα είναι πολύτιμη η βοήθεια σας σε σχέση με το πρόγραμμα

-Αν διαλέξω αυτό το PIC, θα χρειαστώ κάποιο κύκλωμα για dimming όπως του optocoupler και triac;
-Μπορείς να μου δείξεις αν μπορώ να μεταφέρω αυτήν την ιδέα στο κύκλωμα του EDN;
-Είναι εύκολο σε κάποιον να μου κάνει ένα σχέδιο-η έστω σχεδιάγραμμα, μπλοκ διάγραμμα κάτι να καταλάβω πώς θα τα ενώσω ;

ΑΝ έχω κύκλωμα και πρόγραμμα με αυτό το PIC , στην ουσία δε μου μένει παρά να τα αγοράσω να τα συνδεσμολογίσω και να ξεκινήσω το γράψιμο της εργασίας  :Smile:

----------


## stom

Πας σε πολλα βαθια νερα μαζι και θα πνιγεις.
Ξεχνα το usb. Αυξανει την πολυπλοκοτητα και δεν θα σου προσφερει κατι ουσιαστικο.
Χρησιμοποιησε ενα ετοιμο usb2 serial καλωδιο /adaptor.
Το να κανεις οικονομια στην τροφοδοσια ειναι απλα μια βελτιστοποιηση. Αστην για αργοτερα.
Μια βασικη ερωτηση. Η λαμπα πρεπει να ειναι 230volt ή θα μπορουσε να ειναι και μια 12volt λαμπα αυτοκινητου?
Γενικα οτι και να κανεις, το κομματι που παιζει με ταση δικτυου θελει προσοχή και μια σχετική εμπειρια. Τυχον λαθη ευκολα καταληγουν σε καμμενα PC για να πω το λιγοτερο.
Απο γλωσσες προγραμματισμου πως παμε? Pascal δεν θα βρεις και πολλα.
Εχεις συνειδητοποιησει οτι πρεπει να γραψεις 2 προγραμματα που θα συνεργαζονται?
Ενα μεσα στο μικροprocessor της πλακετας σου και ενα στο PC?
Το πρωτο μπορει να ειναι σε assembly, C, ή Basic. Το δευτερο μαλλον σε Visual Basic.
(θα μπορουσε να ειναι και σε delphi μιας και ειπες για pascal αλλα μαλλον ειναι ξεπερασμενη..)
Κατ'επεκταση θα πρεπει να σχεδιασεις και καποιο πρωτογονο πρωτοκολλο για να μιλανε τα δυο προγραμματα.
Εαν τα παραπανω σου φαινονται βουνο, τοτε προσανατολισου σε κατι που να παιζει απο την παραλληλη του υπολογιστη. Βαλε εκει ενα dac 8 bit και αναλογα με το τι στελνεις, θα παρεις 256 διαφορετικα επιπεδα εντασης φωτος. Υπερ αρκετα για την εφαρμογη σου. Ετσι θα εχεις να γραψεις ΜΟΝΟ ενα software, στο pc χωρις πολλα πολλα.
Το πιο δυσκολο software μερος θα ειναι να βρεις πως θα στειλεις bytes στην παραλληλη....

----------


## bxenos

Εγω θα συμφωνήσω πάντως με τη λύση zerocrossing του Nemmesis. Ειναι πολύ απλό (και μην κολάς στη microbasic, το κάνεις όπου θέλεις... είναι απλό).

Έχεις ενα interrupt για zero crossing και μετράς απο το interrupt και μετά καθυστέρυση μέχρι να "ανάψεις" το triac. Απλό ωμικό φορτίο έχεις (λάμπα πυρακτώσεως) άρα ένα triac και ένα optocoupler αρκούν. 

Ο pic/avr/8051 θα επικοινωνεί μεσω rs232 (max232) με το pc και θα διαβάζει το νούμερο (π.χ. 0 έως 255). Ας έχει και μια φωτοαντίσταση αν θέλει μεγαλύτερο βαθμο που με ADC να μετρά την φωτεινότητα και να στέλνει στο pc την τιμή (feedback).

----------


## briko

Εγώ πάλι θα κάνω μια ερώτηση ;
Μήπως η άσκηση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να περάσεις ένα μάθημα ΣΑΕ μήπως ο καθηγητής έβαλε σαν άσκηση να συναρμολογήσεις κάποια κατασκευή. 
             Γιατί έτσι όπως το θέσαμε στην σελίδα πάει για πτυχιακή και όχι για ένα μάθημα.
             Αν πάλι είναι έτσι και πρέπει να γίνει όλη αυτή η κατασκευή και προγραμματισμός θέλει καταρχάς Vbasic  είναι μονόδρομος και ένα pic  με serial άσε το USB  θα μπλέξεις  παραδείγματα υπάρχουν στο
http://www.edaboard.com/ftopic287585.html
και λίγο περισσότερο ψάξιμο στο Google με αναζήτηση ‘dimmer with pic’

----------


## stom

Υπαρχει και η avr πλατφορμα που για οποιον δεν εχει παρει το "κακο" το δρομο ειναι προτιμοτερη  :Very Happy:  :P

----------


## briko

> Υπαρχει και η avr πλατφορμα που για οποιον δεν εχει παρει το "κακο" το δρομο ειναι προτιμοτερη  :P



κακος μεν περισοτερα παραδειγματα δε

----------


## lastid

Απάντηση στα ερωτήματα:
-Ο PIC 18F14K50 δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει στην αγορά, γιατί τον παραγγέλνω απ' έξω. Βρίσκεις σίγουρα όμως άλλους PIC με USB.
-Ναι, θα χρειαστείς το optocoupler για γαλβανική απομόνωση και το triac για έλεγχο ισχύος στα 220V.   
-Κρατάς το κύκλωμα του EDN από R2 μέχρι AC line. Πριν την R2 βάζεις το κύκλωμα με τον PIC,DAC κλπ.
- Ένα DAC που γίνεται πολύ απλά και γρήγορα για την σειριακή, θα βρεις κι [εδώ]. Xωρίς τον πυκνωτή εννοείται.
- Μελέτησε [αυτή τη σελίδα]. Αρκετά χρήσιμο νομίζω. Ειδικά προς το τέλος.
- Όποιος νομίζει ότι η USB είναι πιο πολύπλοκη από την σειριακή, ας κάνει τον κόπο να ρίξει μία ματιά σε [αυτή την κατασκευή]. Είναι ένας USB παλμογράφος με PIC. Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά.

----------


## gsmaster

Λύση 1. LABVIEW. Ένας ωραιότατος τρόπος για να κάνεις με απλό γραφικό τρόπο ένα ωραιότατο πρόγραμμα με πολύ καλά γραφικά, που επικοινωνεί με σειριακή και παράλληλη. 

Λύση 2. Με όποιο πρόγραμμα, δίνεις παλμούς στην σειριακή (ή και στην παράλληλη) σε ένα πιν μεταβλητής συχνότητας, και μετά με R-C και τελεστικό το κάνεις αναλογική τάση και οδηγάς ότι θέλεις. Κάπου όμως πρέπει να βάλεις απομόνωση και να φτιάξεις τους παλμούς που θα οδηγούν το triac. Το κακό είναι ότι αν κολλήσει το πρόγραμμα, παπαλα.
Κάπου είχα δεί κάτι κυκλώματα dimmer που οδηγούταν με αναλογική τάση. Είχαν μέσα έναν ταλαντωτή πριονωτής κυματομορφής συγχρονισμένο με τα 50Hz αν θυμάμαι καλα, και με έναν τελεστικό σύγκρινε την τάση στην είσοδο με την πριονοτή και την αναλογική είσοδο και οδηγούσε το triac. Δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου ρε γμτ, μπορεί να λέω και αρλούμπες.


Λυση 3. Μπορείς πάντα να φτιάξεις ένα DAC, αντί να το πάρεις έτοιμο. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resistor_Ladder Έτσι όπως είναι για την παράλληλη ή με κάποιο shift register για την σειριακή. Αν προτιμάς να το πάρεις έτοιμο, δες μήπως βρείς κανα δείγμα απο http://www.maxim-ic.com/ μεριά



Δες αυτό το κύκλωμα http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37107 για να πάρεις μια ιδέα. Λογικά θα έχεις διδαχθεί ηλεκτρονικά ισχύος, όπου και συνήθως διδάσκεται αυτό το κύκλωμα. Είναι το πιο απλό dimmer που μπορείς να φτιάξεις.


YG Θεωρώ το να μάθεις προγραμματισμό μικροελεκτών χωρίς προηγούμενη εμπειρία πολύ χρονοβόρο και δεν θα προλάβεις να φτιάξεις 2 προγράμματα (PC και μE) και να γράψεις και τα θεωρητικά. Γι αυτό κόψε όσο περισσότερο μπορείς.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Υπαρχει και η avr πλατφορμα που για οποιον δεν εχει παρει το "κακο" το δρομο ειναι προτιμοτερη  :P



δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ειναι καλος η κακος δρομος αλλα στους πικ η ιδια η microchip με ενθαρινε να ξεκινησω μιας και μου εστειλε δειγματα καθως οταν ξεκινουσα δεν εβρισα πικ πουθενα κοντα στην πολη μου... avr φαντασου ακομα πιο δυσκολο να βρω και ακομα περιμενω τα δειγματα του... τωρα το τι ειναι καλητερο δεν μπαινω καν στον κοπο να μιλησω μιας και αποτελεσμα δεν προκειται να βγει

----------


## fx125cc

Stom έχω ήδη πελαγώσει με όλα αυτα πασχαλιάτικα  :Crying: 
εννοείς usb to serial καλώδιο;;
-Η άσκηση λέει για κοινό ηλεκτρικό λαμπτήρα, που σημαίνει μια κοινή λάμπα πυρακτώσεως 40~100W και όχι φθορίου
-Δυστυχώς από προγραμματισμό μόνο Pascal έκανα και αυτήν τώρα πια την έχω ξεχάσει, Δε σημαίνει όμως ότι αν πάω στον καθηγητή ένα πρόγραμμά από γλώσσα που δεν ξέρω, ότι θα μου κάνει παρατήρηση, πολύ απλά του λέω ότι την μελέτησα και την βρήκα ψάχνοντας στο δίκτυο. Αυτός θέλει να δει ότι ψάξαμε, μη ξεχνάτε ότι αυτήν την άσκηση ίσως να την επέλεξε και άλλος σπουδαστής και θέλει να δει ο καθηγητής με τι τρόπο το έκανε ο καθένας, θέλει να δει με τι τρόπο σκέφτηκε ο καθένας, άλλος ίσως το κάνει με DAC άλλος PIC άλλος με AVR
-Όντως μου φαίνονται βουνό αυτα  :Sad:  και είπα σε προηγούμενο post ότι δε παίζει ρόλο πως θα το φτιάξω αρκεί να ξέρω να το εξηγήσω.
Παιδια βλέπω τόσα πολλά που μου λέτε και εχω μπερδευτει  :Bored: 
Ας μείνουμε σε κάτι απλό που θα καταλαβαίνω τότε.
-και η λύση του Nemmesis πολύ καλή είναι, εγώ είναι το θέμα κατά πόσο μπορώ να το κάνω.
-Briko  μα την Παναγία όλοι μας αυτό είπαμε, Πασχαλιάτικα αυτές δεν είναι ασκήσεις, σκέτες Πτυχιακές είναι. :Cursing: 
Ο Συγκεκριμένος καθηγητής στο εργαστήριο ΣΑΕ είναι φόβος και τρόμος, οι ασκήσεις του και καλά θα μας βάλουν στο νόημα του τι θα αντιμετωπίσουμε αργότερα στην αγορά εργασίας σε σχέση με τα βιομηχανικά ηλεκτρονικά, επίσης έχει και το εργαστήριο Ισχύος ο συγκεκριμένος, οπότε συνδυάζει αυτοματισμό στα βιομηχανικά ηλεκτρονικά.
-Briko VB δε γνωρίζω, αλλά όπως είπα μπορώ να το κάνω και έτσι, δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός, μπορώ να το κάνω με όποιο τρόπο νομίζεται ότι θα μου είναι απλός και δεν θα έχει να κάνει με πράγματα που θα μου πάρουν μήνες να τα κατανοήσω, και βέβαια να μην κάνουν τον καθηγητή να ξύνει το κεφάλι του απορώντας πως κατάφερα και τα έκανα έτσι που ούτε και ο ίδιος θα γνωρίζει, αλλά ούτε και εγώ δε θα τον κάνω να τα κατανοήσει :Rolleyes: 

-Ας κάνει κάποιος ένα σχέδιο να μου δείξει τι μου προτείνει να του πω αν τελικά μου είναι εύκολο,
ψαχνοτας data sheets βρίσκω τι κάνει το καθένα εξάρτημα, δεν είναι πρόβλημα αυτό
ας μείνουμε στην παράλληλή τότε και στην σειριακή αρκει να μη χρειάζεται να γραψουμε 100 προγραμματα, οτι πιο απλό σας έρχεται
(μπορεί να μην αποκλείουμε και ένα απλό κύκλωμα με PIC αν τελικά ο προγραμματισμός του είναι εύκολο)
-οπότε το DAC μου γλυτώνει τον επιπλέον προγραμματισμό
-Ας δούμε όμως και με AVR που τελικά το κάνουν στα Ισχύος από ότι πληροφορήθηκα, και εγώ το εργαστήριο αυτό το έχω περάσει πριν κάτι εξάμηνα, οπότε μπορώ να το ισχυριστώ ως γνώση του εργαστηρίου για επιλογή ενός τέτοιου κυκλώματος
-Αλλά σας λέω παίδες ας μου δείξετε κάτι να δω περί τίνος πρόκειται

----------


## bxenos

> Υπαρχει και η avr πλατφορμα που για οποιον δεν εχει παρει το "κακο" το δρομο ειναι προτιμοτερη  :P



[offtopic]
εγώ αγόρασα μια 100δα 89c51t02 όταν πρωτοβγήκαν και ενώ δεν υπήρχε πουθενά πληροφόριση (ή δεν βρήκα εγώ) στο site της atmel για παράλληλο programmer, η εταιρία δεν απάντησε στα email μου. Αποτέλεσμα πήγα σε PIC και παρέδοσα το project με μικρή καθυστέριση (κάλιο αργά, παρά ποτέ). Απο την microchip έχω άμεση απάντηση και σε εμπορικά θέματα (αγορών/διαδικαστικά) και σε τεχνικά. Η atmel θα πέρνει τα ... μου (μπινελίκια ήθελα να πώ) :Tongue: 
[/offtopic]

----------


## fx125cc

Gsmaster καλά τα λες
επειδή δεν έχω και πολύ χρόνο, (εργασίες, δουλεία, -πάλι καλά που δεν πείρα και την πτυχιακή μου φέτος-)
καλύτερα να φτιάξω κάτι απλό και κατανοητό, που θα μπορώ να βρω τα εξαρτήματα του στην Ελλάδα, και δε θα κολλήσουν στην παραγγελία

-ας κάνω λοιπόν κάτι σαν το κύκλωμα του EDN ή αν μου προτείνετε κάτι παρόμοιο
που δεν έχει μέσα μικροελεκτή αφού δεν βρήκα και κάποιο έτοιμο κύκλωμα σε pcb από ίντερνετ,(θα ήταν καλή εργασία)
-LABVIEW το έχω ακουστά από κάποιον συνάδελφο που το είχε σαν πτυχιακή, δεν είναι καθόλου κακή ιδέα , εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα απο Labview όμως :Sad: 
-Και τα τελευταία που πρότεινε και o stom, δίκιο είχε καλύτερα με DAC

Βασικά μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε ένα κύκλωμα με Triac optoisolator(μάλλον)και DAC, όπως του EDN.
αλλά αν είναι κάποιος καλός σε προγραμματισμό με VB θα του ζητούσα να με βοηθούσε, γιατί το προγραμματάκι που έχει με Pascal παρά είναι ξεπερασμένο(σαν γλώσσα),
-και βέβαια ακόμα δε ξέρω με ποιον τρόπο θα κάνω το pc να δείχνει το φαινόμενο του ελέγχου της έντασης της λάμπας, δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορεί αυτό να γίνει με VB

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λύση 2. Με όποιο πρόγραμμα, δίνεις παλμούς στην σειριακή (ή και στην παράλληλη) σε ένα πιν μεταβλητής συχνότητας, και μετά με R-C και τελεστικό το κάνεις αναλογική τάση και οδηγάς ότι θέλεις. Κάπου όμως πρέπει να βάλεις απομόνωση και να φτιάξεις τους παλμούς που θα οδηγούν το triac. Το κακό είναι ότι αν κολλήσει το πρόγραμμα, παπαλα.
> Κάπου είχα δεί κάτι κυκλώματα dimmer που οδηγούταν με αναλογική τάση. Είχαν μέσα έναν ταλαντωτή πριονωτής κυματομορφής συγχρονισμένο με τα 50Hz αν θυμάμαι καλα, και με έναν τελεστικό σύγκρινε την τάση στην είσοδο με την πριονοτή και την αναλογική είσοδο και οδηγούσε το triac. Δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου ρε γμτ, μπορεί να λέω και αρλούμπες.



μηπως λες αυτο κυκλωμα που μου εδωσε ο sakis? ειναι ακριβως ιδιο στην λειτουργια με αυτο που λες εσυ... το κυκλωμα το εχω κανει εγω και δουλευει αψογα μετα απο 1χρονο 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ghlight=dimmer

----------


## fx125cc

Ο ρε Nemmesis, αυτο που δείχνει η οθόνη Nokia
κατι τετοιο θέλω και εγω να δείχνει το PC για την διαδικασία του dimming  :W00t:  :W00t:  :W00t: 
http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV28SuDS

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον αν αποφασησεις να δουλεψεις σειριακη εποικηνωνια μπορω να σου δωσω ενα δικο μου προγραμματακι γενικης χρησηςπου το εχω φτιαξει σε VB για να στελνω δεδομενα σε διαφορα projectακια που κανω... το θεμα ειναι να κατσει να ψαχτεις εσυ ομως παραπανω για το πως δουλευουν καταρχας τα απλα dimmer και μετα την ψαχνεις για το πως θα γινει με το pc... ειναι ωραια ομως και η σκεψη να φιαξεις εναν παλμο με pwm και μεσα απο ενα κυκλωμα rc να φτιαξεις ετσι ενα ψευτο αναλογικο σημα και να το δωσεις στο κυκλωμα που δειχνω... οποτε πρεπει να αποφασησεις εσυ ποιον δρομο θα παρεις και εγω θα βοηθεισω οσο μπορω... οχι ομως να στα δωσω ετοιμα "ΑΝ έχω κύκλωμα και πρόγραμμα με αυτό το PIC , στην ουσία δε μου μένει παρά να τα αγοράσω να τα συνδεσμολογίσω και να ξεκινήσω το γράψιμο της εργασίας" οπως λες...

----------


## Nemmesis

> κόπο να ρίξει μία ματιά σε [αυτή την κατασκευή]. Είναι ένας USB παλμογράφος με PIC. Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά.



το προβλημα δεν στο hardware μερος την κατασκευης... το προγραμμα του pc ειναι το δυσκολο... δοκιμασες να φτιαξεις δικο σου προγραμμα μεσο usb? οτι κερδιζεις απο το να μην εχεις εναv rs232 μεταρτοπεα στο hardware τμημα της κατασκευη το χανεις απο το προγραμμα που πρεπει να κανει... και στο pc ποιο δυσκολο και στον πικ...

στην εικονα εχω ενα παραδειγμα για να δουλευει σειριακι θυρα μεσα στην VB.. το μονο που πρεπει να κανει ειναι να "ρυξεις" το εικονιδιο που εχω κυκλωμενο καπου στην φορμα σου και να το ρυθμισεις(οταν εκτελειτε το προγραμμα αυτο το εικονιδιο ειναι κρυφο)... μετα με 1γραμμη κωδικα στελνεις οτι θες(η εντολη που στελνει τα δεδομενα ειναι κυκλωμενη)...

----------


## fx125cc

-Μα δεν έχω πρόβλημα στο πώς δουλεύουν τα Dimmers
Στο παρελθόν έχω φτιάξει dimmer και επίσης κύκλωμα που ανοιγοκλείνει μια λάμπα σύμφωνα με το εξωτερικό φως(δηλαδή την μέρα να κλείνει την νύχτα να ανάβει)
-Τα dimmer με triac τα έχουμε διδαχτεί στο εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικών Ισχύος, εγώ έχω μείνει λίγο πίσω λόγο του ότι έχουν περάσει χρόνια από τότε που το πέρασα, οπότε δεν ξανά ασχολήθηκα.
-Δεν θα είχα αυτό το θέμα με το project δυστυχώς και ούτε θα σας παίδευα με το να μου προτείνατε λύσεις, αν δεν είχε αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα σπουδών στο ΤΕΙ και δε με ανάγκαζαν να πάρω ξανά το Εργ.ΣΑΕ. Είμαι στο πτυχιο και χρωστάω 4 θεωρίες, και επειδή χρωστάω θεωρία ΣΑΕ έπρεπε με τα καινούργια δεδομένα να δηλώσω αναγκαστικά το εργαστήριο που άνηκε στο ΣΑΕ ΙΙ μάθημα επιλογής και το γλίτωνα.(το οποιο το είχα ξανακάνει πριν 4 χρονια)  :Crying: 
Θα δουλέψω με ότι μου πείτε ότι είναι πιο εύκολο, σειριακή; σειριακή, πάω πάσο μαζί σας που λέει ο λόγος.
-ε εντάξει δε σου είπα να μου τα δώσεις έτοιμα, το σχέδιο εννοούσα αν είχα,το κατασκευαστικό μέρος εγώ θα το κάνω, αρκεί να έχω το σχέδιο, δε μπορώ ξαφνικά από μόνος μου να φτιάξω ένα πρόγραμμα ή να σκεφτώ με ποιο τρόπο θα  ενώσω το dimmer  με το PC. Κυκλώματα dimmer βρίσκω πολλά, σαν εργασία είναι πολύ απλή, δεν έχω όμως την δυνατότητα να συντάξω πρόγραμμα ούτε να ξέρω με τι επιπλέον κύκλωμα θα κάνω το interface
-Αν ήταν να μην έχω καμία ιδέα και να ζητούσα να μου το έφτιαχναν θα το πλήρωνα κιόλας και δε θα καθόμουν να ασχοληθώ
-Θέλω όμως να μάθω από αυτήν την εργασία, αλλιώς πως θα την παρουσιάσω πως θα δείξω ότι τελικά κατανόησα αυτά που κατασκεύασα;

----------


## lastid

Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
α) Το ΙΔΙΟ πρόγραμμα που θα κάνεις για την σειριακή, μιλάει και στην USB. Η τεχνική λέγεται virtual COM. Ναι, το έχω κάνει.
β) Τον ίδιο (και καλύτερο) τρόπο έχει και η Pascal (Delphi) για επικοινωνία με σειριακή. Για να συγκρίνουμε δύο πράγματα, πρέπει να τα γνωρίζουμε και τα δύο.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλε Παναγιώτη,
> α) Το ΙΔΙΟ πρόγραμμα που θα κάνεις για την σειριακή, μιλάει και στην USB. Η τεχνική λέγεται virtual COM. Ναι, το έχω κάνει.
> β) Τον ίδιο (και καλύτερο) τρόπο έχει και η Pascal (Delphi) για επικοινωνία με σειριακή. Για να συγκρίνουμε δύο πράγματα, πρέπει να τα γνωρίζουμε και τα δύο.



οκ πασο... αλλα στον πικ παλι το ιδιο ευκολο ειναι?

----------


## fx125cc

εντάξει βρε παιδια μη μαλώσουμε κιολας  :Smile:  εκεί θα τα χαλάσουμε;-usb com RS δεν κολλαω εκεί
(απλά είπα USB πιο μοντέρνα εκδοχή)
το software και το κυκλωμα που θα τα ενώσω με καιει εμένα
μέχρι στιγμής έχω δει εδώ PIC,AVR,DAC, το DAC μου φαίνεται ευκολότερο από τα άλλα δυο που δεν τα έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, κακός βέβαια γιατί θα μου έλυναν προβλήματα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.
-Έχω κάνει κάτι κόρες ματιών να από την παρασκευή που την ανέλαβα την εργασία και έχω αγχωθεί για κάτι που στο τέλος όταν το φτιάξω θα γελάω με το πόσο εύκολο μπορεί να είναι τελικά (αλλιώς θα ήταν τρελός ο καθηγητής που ζητάει τέτοια)
κάνω ένα διάλυμα να φάω  :Biggrin:

----------


## HFProject

:Smile:  Πες μου την συνταγή για το διάλυμα να φάω και εγώ  :Smile:

----------


## fx125cc

Φιδεδάκι είχε το μενού μιας και νηστεύω
-Τέλος πάντων να σας πώ τι σκέφτομαι
αν γινόταν το κύκλωμα του EDN με μετατροπή σε USB και αντί πρόγραμμά σε Pascal να είχα σε VB, σε συνδυασμό με αυτό που είδα στην εικόνα της οθόνης του Nokia να το έβλεπα σε PC, θα ήμουν κομπλέ
-Τώρα, αν το κάνω με ένα οποιαδήποτε άλλο κύκλωμα dimmer, με αυτό το DAC η παρόμοιο ή φτιαχτό με RS ή Com, με το ίδιο πρόγραμμα σε Pascal, αλλά να είχα και το αποτέλεσμα του dimming στην οθόνη του PC μου όπως στην οθόνη του Nokia εκεί πια σιγά μην είχα και πρόβλημα
-επίσης νομίζω ότι και αυτό το κύκλωμα που έδωσες στο link θα ήταν κάπως καλό σαν μοντέρνα εκδοχή http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8011-D.PDF αλλά πάλι δε ξέρω αν πρέπει να αφήσω το 555 μέσα και βέβαια πως θα το ένωνα με το DAC

----------


## lastid

Λοιπόν για αρχή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό το κύκλωμα.
Το κάνεις να δουλεύει και μετά βλέπεις...

----------


## fx125cc

> Λοιπόν για αρχή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό το κύκλωμα.
> Το κάνεις να δουλεύει και μετά βλέπεις...



-Μια χαρά ένα απλό κυκλωματάκι με φτιαχτό DAC
ωραία 1 το κρατούμενο
Θα πάω αύριο να πάρω τα εξαρτήματα και βλέπουμε
-E  :Confused1: το φτιαχτό DAC υπάρχει σε ολοκληρωμένο απλά για να μη κάνω ένα κάρο κολλήσεις με τις αντιστάσεις
-και κάτι άλλο πως θα δω αν δουλεύει χωρίς να την βάλω στην παράλληλη και να τρέξω ένα πρόγραμμα; απλά θα δω από το ποτενσιόμετρο που έχει αν ανεβοκατεβαίνει η ένταση στην λάμπα;

----------


## briko

> Λοιπόν για αρχή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό το κύκλωμα.
> Το κάνεις να δουλεύει και μετά βλέπεις...



τελικα μαλλον το κυκλωμα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα απλο εξυπνο και πολυ ευκολο και στο προγραμμα του θελει να δυνουμε μια εξοδο στην παραληλη

----------


## HFProject

fx125cc...για να μη κάνω ένα κάρο κολλήσεις με τις αντιστάσεις
fx125cc...το σχέδιο εννοούσα αν είχα,το κατασκευαστικό μέρος εγώ θα το κάνω
fx125cc...Θέλω όμως να μάθω από αυτήν την εργασία
fx125cc...Έχω κάνει κάτι κόρες ματιών να από την παρασκευή που την ανέλαβα την εργασία

----------


## lastid

- Αν βρεις το MX7224 της Maxim ή κάποιο παρόμοιο, θα κάνεις τις μισές κολλήσεις περίπου. Μπορείς να βάλεις οποιονδήποτε DAC πρακτικά. Αν θέλει clock, έχεις το pin 1 της παράλληλης (active low). 
- Γιατί δεν κολλάς μόνο τις μισές αντιστάσεις (για τα ψηλά 4 bits μόνο)? 8 αντιστάσεις δεν είναι τίποτε. Το δοκιμάζεις και βλέπεις.
- Ναι, με το ποτενσιόμετρο και μόνο το δοκιμάζεις.
- Αν θέλεις να στείλεις δεδομένα χωρίς να κάνεις πρόγραμμα, φτιάξε ένα binary αρχείο μεγέθους 1 byte και στείλε το για εκτύπωση με την εντολή *copy test.bin lpt1.* Α ναι, θα πρέπει να γειώσεις και το busy (pin 11) για να φαίνεται ότι υπάρχει εκτυπωτής.

----------


## fx125cc

> fx125cc...για να μη κάνω ένα κάρο κολλήσεις με τις αντιστάσεις
> fx125cc...το σχέδιο εννοούσα αν είχα,το κατασκευαστικό μέρος εγώ θα το κάνω
> fx125cc...Θέλω όμως να μάθω από αυτήν την εργασία
> fx125cc...Έχω κάνει κάτι κόρες ματιών να από την παρασκευή που την ανέλαβα την εργασία



Εντάξει εντάξει μη βαρας  :Smile: 
οκ το κατάλαβα, Τα  αγαθά κώπης κτώνται   :Tongue: 
οπου κολλίσω θα σας πώ
Lastid τι να σου πώ  :Laugh:  μου έδωσες την εκκίνηση με τον πιο απλό τρόπο
thanks για αρχή... και βλέπουμε πως θα τα πάω
(ρώτησα για το ολοκληρωμένο για να βρω το datasheet του να το βάλω στα γραπτά της εργασίας)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λοιπόν για αρχή μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό το κύκλωμα.
> Το κάνεις να δουλεύει και μετά βλέπεις...




το εχεις φτιαξει αυτο που δειχνεις???

----------


## lastid

Κατά το ήμισυ  :Wink:  ναι. 
Εξαρτάται βέβαια και από την παράλληλη.... λογικά όμως πρέπει να δουλέψει. Αυτούσιο ή με μικρομετατροπές.

----------


## Nemmesis

zero crossing που κανει? γιατι στο σχεδιο το μονο που κανει ειναι να οδηγει αναλογηκα τον οπτοζευκτη...

----------


## lastid

Δουλεύει όπως ακριβώς και το σχέδιο του EDN. Αν το κύκλωμα δεξιά του MOC μας μπερδεύει, το αντικαθιστούμε με αυτό του EDN.
Zero detection δεν χρειάζεται, η αρχή λειτουργίας είναι ελαφρώς διαφορετική.
Για περισσότερα τα λέμε από αύριο.

----------


## gsmaster

Ναι ακριβώς αυτό το σχέδιο του Σάκη απο εδώ http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=41336 είχα στο μυαλό μου. 

Εγώ τι θα έκανα.
*- Hardware:* Παίρνω το σχέδιο απο την παραπάνω σελίδα, φτιάχνω και ένα R2R DAC στα 8 bit της παράλληλης το οποιο το ρίχνω στην είσοδο του τελεστικού και έτοιμο το hardware *

*- Software:* Αρχικά για να το δοκιμάσω αν δουλεύει θα έβαζα ένα απο τα άπειρα προγραμματάκια που ελέγχουν ρελέ απο την παράλληλη να στείλει δυαδικές τιμές. Αν δουλεύει σωστά όλα καλώς, προχωράμε σε δικό μας πρόγραμμα. Εγω θα το έκανα σε LabView**. Αν μπορείς αυτόν τον γνωστό σου να του πείς να σου δείξει πέντε πράγματα θα τελειώνεις σχετικά εύκολα. Αλλιώς με άλλη γλώσσα προγραμματισμού δεν ξέρω πως θα γίνει.




* Ετοιμο σε γενικές γραμμές. Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί διορθώσεις όπως πχ ο διαιρέτης τάσης στην είσοδο του τελεστικού να αλλάξει για να προσαρμοστεί με την μέγιστη τάση που βγάζει ο DAC έτσι ώστε για αυτή την τάση να έχουμε πλήρες φωτισμό στη λάμπα.

** Για να καταλάβεις πόσο απλό είναι να γίνει σε labview σε ένα κενό project βάζεις ένα slider, το ορίζεις να είναι 8 bit, και την έξοδο του την ρίχνεις σε ένα port_out που γράφει στην διεύθυνση 378. Αυτό ακριβώς το ειδα κατα τύχη σε ένα βιβλίο του Τζιόλα για το labview, απο κάποιον συνάδελφο στη σχολή. Παραδόξως δεν μπορώ να το βρώ στο http://www.tziola.gr και το έχει το http://www.e-shop.gr/show_bks.phtml?id=BKS.0481066

----------


## fx125cc

> το κυκλωμα που θελεις δεν ειναι ψηφιακο .....ειναι αναλογικο 100% ψηφιακα ειναι αυτα που δουλευουν με το πρωτοκολο dmx μπορω να σου δωσω ενα λινκ να δεις εναντιμμερ απλο και εξεαιρετικα λειτουργικο μπορεις να κανεις οσα καναλια θελεις και δουλευει με 0-10 βολτ στα ποτενσιομετρα 
> το συγκεκριμενο το εχω κατασκευασει και μαλιστα το εχω συνδιασει με συγκεκριμενη κονσολα της τελε μονο 110 ευρα με αποτελεσμα ενα σχεδον επαγγελματικο μηχανημα 
> μονο μειονεκτημα οτι δεν μπορει να οδηγησει πολυ χαμηλα φορτια κατω απο 60 βαττ



-Ο Σάκης λέει σε αυτό το κύκλωμα οτι δεν είναι για κάτω απο 60 W, θα πρεπει να μπορω να βάζω και 40W λάμπα ελπίζω να λέμε γι'αυτό http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...0&d=1202461096
-gsmaster άμα το κάνω με το κύκλωμα του Lastid σε Labview θα βρω λες πρόβλημα;

θα πρέπει να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή
-Έχει στην περιοχή μου Ράδιο Κατουμα θα πάω εκεί να τα πάρω
-Το Labview σαν λογισμικό της εργασίας μου φαίνεται πολύ τέλειο, ότι πρέπει για ηλεκτρονικό, γνωρίζεται που μπορώ να το προμηθευτώ;
-Γνωρίζω τον καθηγητή που έδωσε την πτυχιακή με το Labview, δουλεύω στο εργαστήριο του, είχα κάνει και πρακτική μαζί του οπότε θα μπορεί να μου πει 5 πράγματα πιστεύω, και ίσως να έχει και το βιβλίο

EDIT
Τον πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι έχει και το  software του Labview, πάω να το πάρω
EDIT2 ok έχω το Labview στα χέρια μου
__________________________________________________  _______
Μίλησα με τον καθηγητή που μου έδωσε το Labview και μου είπε πως το κυκλωματάκι του Lastid είναι ότι πρέπει για να το ελέγξω με αυτό το software
απλά θα πρέπει να το ψάξω πολύ έτσι ώστε να μου δείχνει το Labview το φαινόμενο σε έναν παλμογράφο για παράδειγμα ή κάποιο γράφημα τάσεως ρεύματος που να αυξομειώνει για να παραστήσω το φαινόμενο
επίσης μου είπε για βρόγχο από την στιγμή που πρέπει να δείχνει ΣΑΕ είναι καλή η ιδέα που προαναφέρθηκε με την φοτοαντίσταση, βασικά και οι δύο τρόποι, αλλά από την παράλληλη να κάνω και το loop είναι δύσκολο πολύ,(εκτός και αν ξέρει κανείς τον τρόπο) αντιθέτως θα μπορούσα είπε να το κοιτάξω να ελέγχω το loop από μια com αφού δεν έχω περιορισμό στον τρόπο που θα κάνω τον έλεγχο μέσο pc

----------


## fx125cc

*ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΧΕΔΙΟΥ*
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ και αφου πληροφορίθικα οτι ο καθηγητης της εργασίας σημερα πηγε στο γραφειο του, μου απαντησε στο mail για την διευκρινιση της άσκησης
παρακατω θα δείτε τι μου απαντησε
Τον ρωτάω λοιπόν




> Γεια σας Κ.χχχχχχ
> Θέλω να μάθω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις για κάποιες ασκήσεις όπως:
> Για τον
> Έλεγχο φωτισμού με χρήση Η/Υ. θέλετε κύκλωμα σε πλακέτα; 
> η να βρούμε από την αγορά τι υπάρχει σε σχέση με αυτόματο φωτισμό και να τον εφαρμόσουμε με το ανάλογο λογισμικό που λογικά θα παρέχετε με το προϊόν
> -έψαξα μέσο του διαδικτύου και βρήκα ανάλογες κατασκευές από εταιρίες που χρησιμοποιούνται στα έξυπνα κτίρια-σπίτια, που τα πιο απλά είναι βασισμένα σε τεχνολογία PLC-BUS, ή C-BUS ή απλά BUS
> μου ακούγετε κάπως δύσκολο να κατασκευάσω ένα ότι να 'ναι που να μην υποστηρίζει λογισμικό. Δεν θα είναι στα πλαίσια της εργασίας



Και να η απάντηση του




> Αγαπητέ κύριε σας χαιρετώ, για το πρώτο θέμα μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε την κάρτα της National USB 9000 η οποία υπάρχει στο εργαστήριο και μπορείτε να την δανεισθείτε. Απαιτείται ένα κύκλωμα ισχύος ελέγχου φάσεως (δηλ. ένα dimmer) και το κατάλληλο interface για την σύνδεση με την κάρτα. Το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί σε visual basic ή visual c



νομίζω ότι το τοπίο αρχίζει λίγο να καθαρίσει ε, τι λέτε

----------


## lastid

Επομένως δεν σχεδιάζεις τίποτε αν δεν δεις τί μπορείς να κάνεις με την κάρτα της National. 
Η σειρά 9000 έχει διάφορα modules. Ποιο/ποια ακριβώς έχεις στη διάθεσή σου? Αν ας πούμε έχεις το 9221, θα μπορείς να κάνεις δειγματοληψία τάσης από τα 220 V κατευθείαν και να βλέπεις στην οθόνη του PC τις κυματομορφές που βλέπουμε στο topic με το dimmer του Σάκη.
Ψάξε να δεις με την φωτοαντίσταση και την ανάδραση τί χρειάζεται.
EDIT
Tα modules 9229 και 9239 είναι γα 220V δειγματοληψία..

----------


## fx125cc

> Επομένως δεν σχεδιάζεις τίποτε αν δεν δεις τί μπορείς να κάνεις με την κάρτα της National. 
> Η σειρά 9000 έχει διάφορα modules. Ποιο/ποια ακριβώς έχεις στη διάθεσή σου? Αν ας πούμε έχεις το 9221, θα μπορείς να κάνεις δειγματοληψία τάσης από τα 220 V κατευθείαν και να βλέπεις στην οθόνη του PC τις κυματομορφές που βλέπουμε στο topic με το dimmer του Σάκη.
> Ψάξε να δεις με την φωτοαντίσταση και την ανάδραση τί χρειάζεται.



Βρήκα κάτι πληροφορίες εδώ
http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/tut/p/id/4200

Έστειλα ξανά mail να μου πει ποιο έχει και πότε μπορώ να πάω να το πάρω
από ότι βλέπω στην σελίδα
-περιλαμβάνει ένα αντίγραφο του λογισμικού VI Logger Lite-logging για απλές μετρήσεις και καταγραφή δεδομένων. Επιπλέον, οι μηχανικοί μπορούν να επωφεληθούν από τη δύναμη και την ευκολία χρήσης του  οδηγού λογισμικού NI-DAQmx για τη δημιουργία προσαρμοσμένων συστημάτων μέτρησης με προγραμματισμό των συσκευών αυτών με το λογισμικό LabVIEW της National Instruments,LabWindows / CVI, Visual Basic, Visual Studio. NET και C / C + +.

-Με την ανάδραση θα με βοηθήσει ο καθηγητής της πρακτικής κάτι σκέφτηκε να κάνω (αλλά δεν θα αποκλείσω βέβαια και δικές σας απόψεις)

----------


## chip

Ουφ... ξεχάστε τους μικροελεγκτές.... Δε λέω είναι η πιο σωστή επιλογή αλλά αν πουμε να μάθει να τους χρησιμοποιεί να βρει προγραμματιστή να κάνει debug Κλπ... είτε δεν θα τελειώσει την εργασία είτε δεν θα άσχοληθεί με άλλο μάθημα.
Η λύση είναι κλασική τεχνολογία από την δεκαετία 70 και 80 (τι άλλο θα περίμενε καποιος που με ξέρει να προτείνω)
Ασύγχρονος μετατροπέας απο σειριακό σε παράλληλο χωρίς χρήση επεξεργαστή. Προτεινόμενες λύσεις CDP1854 ή CDP6402 (κατασκευάζονταν από την Intersil οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να τα βρεί στον Γιαλούση (www.semicon.gr)
Άλλες λύσεις τα COM8017 (SMC) και το ΑΥ-3-1015 (general instruments). 
(άλλοι πιθανοί προμηθευτές ΦΑΝΟΣ, Μουτσιούλης, ΜΑΡ, ΡΑΔΙΟ ΚΑΤΟΥΜΑ και φυσικά EBAY)
Με ένα τέτοιο ολοκληρωμένο (και κάποιο επιπλέον CD4XXX για να του δίνει χρονισμό) θα πάρει τα data παράλληλά στην έξοδο.
(φυσικά με ένα usb μετατροπέα μπορεί να συνδέεται και στο USB)
Το ζητούμενο είναι πως θα ελέγξει τώρα το φως.
Την έξοδο του μετατροπέα σειριακού σε παράλληλο θα τον δώσει σε οποιδήποτε παράλληλο DAC (πχ DAC800 και MAX7524) (φυσικά πιθανότατα θα κάνει και ένα απλό δυκτίωμα R-2R Με αντιστάσεις.
Την έξοδο του DAC Θα την οδηγήσει σε ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου φάσης.
Πιθανό ολοκληρωμένο το TCA280 όμως δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα το βρει εύκολα (αξίζει όμως να ψάξει κανείς λίγο) οπότε πρέπει να σκεφτούμε κάτι άλλο... αλλα δεν νομίζω οτι θα κολήσουμε εκεί.

(το κύκλωμα από το EDN δε νομίζω να δουλεύει... αφού πως ξέρει πότε κάνει διέλευση από το μηδέν για να ελέγξει ανάλογα το TRIAC?)

----------


## chip

αα... ξέχασα επίσης πιθανό ολοκληρωμένο αν δεν βρεθεί το TCA280 το TCA785 (www.elektronik.gr) (όμως θέλει ψάξιμο για το αν είναι κατάλληλο για την εφαρμογή)

----------


## lastid

Δηλαδή προτείνεις να βάλει 3 ολοκληρωμένα και έναν "usb μετατροπέα" για να φτάσει  που? μέχρι τον οπτοζεύκτη?
Και την ανάδραση που θέλει? με άλλα 3 ολοκληρωμένα φαντάζομαι....
Χώρια που το πρόγραμμα στο PC θα γίνει ολίγον τί ογκοδέστερο...
Γιατί να μην παραγγείλει τότε έναν PIC προγραμματισμένο? Θα τον βρει και πιο εύκολα από τα ολοκληρωμένα που προτείνεις.
Όσον αφορά το κύκλωμα του EDN: Το diac μέσα στο optocoupler άγει με ευαισθησία ανάλογη του ρεύματος της φωτοδιόδου. Δίνω μικρή είσοδο στη φωτοδίοδο? Άγει πιο αργά. Δίνω μεγάλη είσοδο? Άγει πιο νωρίς. Δουλεύει δηλ. αναλογικά. Αν του βάζαμε zero crossing detector, θα δούλευε διακοπτικά (και πιο γραμμικά ίσως..)
Αλλά ας περιμένουμε να δούμε πρώτα τί γίνεται με την 9000.

----------


## chip

pic προγραμματισμένο (αν το βρίσκει) είναι κατασκευή άλλου και θα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον τον κώδικα και να τον παρουσιάσει σχολιασμένο.
Aυτό με το εσωτερικό diac στο Optoisolator δεν το σκέφτηκα... οπότε μπορεί να παραλείψει (στην ιδέα μου) τα ολοκληρωμένα TCA και να τα συνδέχει στην έξοδο του DAC (πιθανόν με ένα ενδιάμεσω τελεστικό όπως στο EDN). (Το CDP1854 ή το CDP6402 είναι πολύ πιθανόν να τα βρεί στην ελλάδα και είναι πιθανόν να υπάρχουν και στο εργαστήριο του TEI αν έχει συλογή με εξαρτήματα.... και το ευκολότερο... ένα τηλέφωνο στην SEMICON που παλαιότερα τα είχε)

----------


## chip

Στο datasheet της onsemi δεν αναφέρει οτι περιέχει diac αλλά bilateral switch που συμπεριφέρεται σαν TRIAC. Κάτι τέτοιο θα με έκανε να προβληματίζομαι αν το να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν diac είναι καλή ιδέα. Άλλωστε θα μπορούσε το Moc3010 ενός κατασκευαστή να έχει diac και ενός άλλου όχι. Εκτός αυτού μάλλον θα είναι μικρή η περιοχή στην οποία θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί το ρεύμα και συνεπώς ίσως να γινόταν ασταθές ή δύσκολο στη ρύθμιση. Προσωπικά θα το απέφευγα. (Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος στην πράξη? πέρα από αυτόν που σχεδίασε το κύκλωμα στο EDN)
Τελικά για να αποφύγω τα ολοκληρωμένα TCA (ή κάτι αντίστοιχο) και για να μπορεί να γραφτεί μια κάλη αναφορά προς τον καθηγητή θα επέλεγα το aplication note της onsemi 8011 (που είδη έχουν προτείνει)

(την ανάδραση θα την έκανε το ολοκληρωμένο TCA)

----------


## fx125cc

> Στο datasheet της onsemi δεν αναφέρει οτι περιέχει diac αλλά bilateral switch που συμπεριφέρεται σαν TRIAC. Κάτι τέτοιο θα με έκανε να προβληματίζομαι αν το να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σαν diac είναι καλή ιδέα. Άλλωστε θα μπορούσε το Moc3010 ενός κατασκευαστή να έχει diac και ενός άλλου όχι. Εκτός αυτού μάλλον θα είναι μικρή η περιοχή στην οποία θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί το ρεύμα και συνεπώς ίσως να γινόταν ασταθές ή δύσκολο στη ρύθμιση. Προσωπικά θα το απέφευγα. (Το έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος στην πράξη? πέρα από αυτόν που σχεδίασε το κύκλωμα στο EDN)
> Τελικά για να αποφύγω τα ολοκληρωμένα TCA (ή κάτι αντίστοιχο) και για να μπορεί να γραφτεί μια κάλη αναφορά προς τον καθηγητή θα επέλεγα το aplication note της onsemi 8011 (που είδη έχουν προτείνει)
> 
> (την ανάδραση θα την έκανε το ολοκληρωμένο TCA)



-Chip εκτιμώ τις προτάσεις σου, όπως και όλων των άλλων, αλλά με αυτό που μου απάντησε ο καθηγητής στο mail αλλάζει πολλά δεδομένα και όλο το σκεπτικό της ασκήσεως
-Μπορεί τα πράγματα να γίνανε πιο εύκολα για κάποιον που τα ξέρει, αλλά για εμένα ίσως να έγιναν δυσκολότερα διότι θα ασχοληθώ με κάτι που δεν έχω ξαναδεί ποτέ και αγνωούσα την υπαρξή του :Blink: 
-Επιπλέον μου έκανε εντυπωση γιατι δεν ανέφερε το Labview που είναι της ίδιας εταιρίας και μου είπε για visual basic και c, μάλλον για να μη μου δώσει ιδέες που πρέπει να σκεφτώ απο μόνος μου.
-Ας δούμε τι θα μου απαντήση στο δευτερο Mail και βλέπουμε
προς το παρόν αυτό που αλλάζει είναι το interface απο το κυκλωμα στο pc που τώρα γίνετε απο την USB 9000 στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## HFProject

> Γεια σας Κ.χχχχχχ
> Θέλω να μάθω κάποιες διευκρινίσεις για κάποιες ασκήσεις όπως:
> Για τον
> Έλεγχο φωτισμού με χρήση Η/Υ. θέλετε κύκλωμα σε πλακέτα;



Υπάρχουν πολλές ασκήσεις και εσύ διάλεξες αυτή ?

----------


## fx125cc

> Υπάρχουν πολλές ασκήσεις και εσύ διάλεξες αυτή ?



Ναι κάποια έπρεπε να διαλέξω, αυτή μου φάνηκε ευκολότερη(και καλά) από το να προγραμματίσω ένα S7-200 PLC SIEMENS και να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα παραγωγικής διαδικασίας φόρτωσης εκφόρτωσης με προστασία προσωπικού
και επειδή επιλέχτηκαν όλες, από το mail και τις ασκήσεις κατάλαβα ότι υπάρχουν κυκλώματα στο εργαστήριο που θα πάρει ο καθένας και θα κάνει μια κατασκευή για να τα ελέγξει
-αν θέλω να αλλάξω εργασία, δεν γίνεται, αφού θα πρέπει να πάρω το κύκλωμα που θα ασχοληθεί κάποιος άλλος με την εργασία του
-Οι εργασίες έχουν μια υποχρεωτική ελάχιστη κατασκευή από ότι μου είπε , γιατί τον ρώτησα κάποια στιγμή, πριν τις βγάλει,για να του πάω την παλιά που είχα γράψει για το παλιό εργαστήριο ΣΑΕ ΙΙ.
Όλες οι ασκήσεις θέλουν μια κατασκευή και ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου έτσι ώστε να εφαρμοστούν είτε σε πειραματικές ασκήσεις του εργαστηρίου είτε σε κυκλώματα και συσκευές που έχει ο ίδιος και θέλει να αξιοποιήσουμε.

----------


## HFProject

Άρα διάλεξες την περισσότερο εύκολη και παράλληλα αναζητάς και την λιγότερο δύσκολη κατασκευαστικά λύση της άσκησης.

Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω ποιες είναι οι υπόλοιπες ασκήσεις για να κρίνουμε εμείς αν είναι ευκολότερες ή δυσκολότερες, γιατί όπως είδες ακόμα και αυτή που φαίνεται πάρα πολύ απλή τελικέ σου έχει πάρει 3 μέρες και ακόμα τίποτα.

Άκου τι σου είπαμε από την αρχή και ασχολήσου με μικρο-επεξεργαστή. Για να είναι το κύκλωμα χρήσιμο σε εσένα και τις γνώσεις σου.

Ο προγραμματισμός του επεξεργαστή και του προγράμματος για τον υπολογιστή είναι εύκολη με την βοήθειά μας σε αυτό το forum αλλά και σε πολλά αλλόγλωσσα forums.

Ο καθηγητής προτείνει την λύση της National αλλά σε προτρέπει να γράψεις κώδικα, σπουδάζεις προγραμματιστής ?

Μέχρι σήμερα εκτός από αυτό το forum που αλλού έχεις ψάξει ?
Έχεις φτιάξει ένα block διάγραμμα για την κατασκευή ?

----------


## chip

Αν θέλει να μάθει μικροελεγκτές μπορεί να το κάνει και το καλοκαίρι.
Σκοπός του τώρα πρέπει να είναι να περάσει το μάθημα (έχει κι αλλά μαθήματα να περάσει).
Για να έχει τέτοια εργασία προφανώς είναι σπουδαστής ηλεκτρονικών ή αυτοματισμών ή από κάτι συναφές και συνεπώς είναι προφανές οτι πρέπει να ξέρει και προγραμματισμό.
Το αν θα το κάνει με labview ή με C ή με Visual Basic έχει σχέση με το τι επιτρέπει ο καθηγητής (που μόνο αν το ρωτήσει θα μάθει) και τι γνωρίζει ο ίδιος καλύτερα.
Αφου διαθέτει την κάρτα της national instruments φρόντισε να μάθεις άμεσα το πόσο εύκολη είναι η επικοινωνία μαζί της. Αν είναι δύσκολη (κάτι περισσότερο από 1-2 γραμμές σε κώδικα πχ basic) γιατί πιθανόν να κάνει πολλές εργασίες και να θέλει προγραμματισμό καταχωρητών κλπ... ή επικοινία με βιβλιοθήκες DLL κλπ (που για μένα πχ είναι κινέζικα) τότε ρώτα τον καθηγητή αν μπορείς να το κάνεις με δικό σου κύκλωμα και να μην την χρησιμοποιήσεις. 
(Σε δικό σου κύκλωμα βασιζόμενο σε επικοινωνία RS232 η επικοινωνία είναι εξαιρετικά εύκολη. Ορίζεις την θύρα και της στέλνεις το Byte που θέλεις. (φυσικά μπορεί να την μετατρέψεις χωρίς καμία  αλλάγή (λογισμικού ή hardware) σε USB με μετατροπέα USB to serial)

Σκοπός της εργασίας είναι μόνο να κάνεις dimmer ελεγχόμενο απο Pc ή πρέπει να διαβάζει κάτι και το Pc? (Πχ την ένταση του φωτός στο δωμάτιο)

----------


## fx125cc

HFProject
Επειδή και οι υπόλοιπες, όπως είπα πριν είχαν να κάνουν με ασκήσεις και συσκευές του εργαστηρίου διάλεξα αυτήν, στην οποία δεν ήξερα για την κάρτα  USB 9000- Διάβασε λίγο τα προηγούμενα Post μου να δεις τι έχω πεί για τον συγκεκριμένο καθηγητή
-Είμαι σπουδαστής Ηλεκτρονικής, είμαι στο πτυχίο και φέτος θα τελείωνα αν δεν αναγκαζόμουν να ξαναπάρω αυτό το εργαστήριο μετά από 4 χρόνια
-Οταν το είχα πάρει είχα γραψει μια καταπληκτηκή εργασια με τίτλο 
"PLC Fuzzy Logic και ψηφιακός έλεγχος"
Δυστυχώς τότε δεν το πέρασα, γιατί δεν έπαιζε ρόλο η εργασία όπως σήμερα αλλά η τελική εξέταση-Αλλά και να το πέρναγα, αφού δεν πέρασα το θεωρητικό μετά από τόσο καιρό έπρεπε να το ξαναπάρω
-Πριν από αυτό το φόρουμ έψαξα και βρήκα αυτα που έδειξα σε Link, το EDN εγώ το βρήκα, και αν δεν ήταν η απεικόνιση του φαινομαίνου σε PC θα την είχα φτιάχνει και θα είχα χρόνο να δω αν δουλεύει η όχι

-O chip με έχει πιάσει
έχω και άλλα 4 μαθήματα που πρέπει να περάσω, αλλά αυτο το εργαστήριο είναι ο εφιάλτης των σπουδαστών μαζί με τα Ισχύος που ευτυχώς δεν τα χρωστάω
-Φανταστίτε κάποιον που έχει να κάνει και στα Ισχύος εργασία ευτυχώς εκεί είναι πολύ απλές οι κατασκευές, για παράδειγμα να φτιάξουν ενα dimmer  με triac μόνο αυτό
-Σκοπός της εργασίας είναι μια ελάχιστη κατασκευή όπως μου ανάφερε στο τέλος του πρώτου mail (δηλαδή το dimmer και το Interface με την κάρτα) και επειδή είναι ΣΑΕ τον ρώτησα αν το θέλει με κλειστού βρόγχου αναφέροντας του την φωτοαντίσταση και την περίπτωση να παίρνω δείγμα της έντασης του λαμπτήρα από άλλη θύρα και να τα συγκρίνω.
-Ας κάνω το κύκλωμα και το interface και ο βρόγχος μπορεί να γίνει και στο τέλος

----------


## HFProject

Κοίτα εγώ πιστεύω ότι σαν τελειόφοιτος Ηλεκτρονικής έπρεπε να έχεις τουλάχιστον λυμένα κάποια ερωτήματα στο μυαλό σου.
Ή τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις τι ακριβώς θες να κάνεις.

Επειδή το forum ακριβώς υπάρχει για να σε βοηθά ας ξεκινήσουμε με κάτι απλό, "ανέβασε" το μπλοκ διάγραμμα της κατασκευής σου με χρήση έστω της USB-9000.

Μαζί όλοι μας θα προσπαθήσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.

Όσον αφορά τον χρόνο που ανέφερε ο chip νομίζω ότι είναι υπεραρκετός αν ξεκινήσει σωστά.

Τώρα το κατά πόσο το καλοκαίρι της Ελλάδας προσφέρετε για εκμάθηση μικρο-ελεγκτών ... είναι ουτοπία.

Άλλωστε για αυτό το καλοκαίρι και αυτόν τον καιρό η Ελλάδα είναι πίσω σε μερικά πράγματα.

----------


## fx125cc

> Κοίτα εγώ πιστεύω ότι σαν τελειόφοιτος Ηλεκτρονικής έπρεπε να έχεις τουλάχιστον λυμένα κάποια ερωτήματα στο μυαλό σου.
> Ή τουλάχιστον να ξέρεις τι ακριβώς θες να κάνεις.
> 
> Επειδή το forum ακριβώς υπάρχει για να σε βοηθά ας ξεκινήσουμε με κάτι απλό, "ανέβασε" το μπλοκ διάγραμμα της κατασκευής σου με χρήση έστω της USB-9000.
> 
> Μαζί όλοι μας θα προσπαθήσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε.
> 
> Όσον αφορά τον χρόνο που ανέφερε ο chip νομίζω ότι είναι υπεραρκετός αν ξεκινήσει σωστά.
> 
> ...



-Όταν θα πάρω απαντητικό mail με το μοντέλο της USB-9000 και περισσότερες πληροφορίες φυσικά και θα ανεβάσω όλη την εργασία κιόλας, και με χαρά όταν τελειώσει θα σας την δείξω ολοκληρωμένη
Αλλα απο ότι υποψιάζομαι, μάλλον μετά το πάσχα θα μου απαντήσει  :Sad: 

-Δυστυχώς που λες, σαν τελειόφοιτος πριν αλλάξει ο κανονισμός σπουδών αυτό το εργαστήριο ήταν επιλογής οπότε έπρεπε να έχω περάσει το θεωρητικό για να πάρω πτυχίο και όχι και το εργαστήριο. Αυτό όμως είναι άλλο θέμα τι να πουν και αυτοι που είχαν περάσει το εργαστήριο με το παλιό συστήμα και αναγκαστικά το ξαναπείραν γιατι χρωσταγαν θεωρία
-Ξέρεις τι είναι να θες μια θεωρία για πτυχίο και να σου λεν οτι τώρα πια χρωστάς και εργαστήριο; πολλοί συνάδελφοί μου την πάτησαν έτσι (άλλος που ήταν από επαρχία και ερχόταν να δώσει μόνο την θεωρία,νοίκιασε ξανά σπίτι για να μπορεί να παρακολουθεί το εργαστήριο από την αρχή)
-Πέρασα όλα τα εργαστήρια έχω κάνει τόσες κατασκευές (απλές), που να θυμάμαι ξανά ΣΑΕ, πήγα φαντάρος γύρισα, απροετοίμαστος πέρασα 5 θεωρίες από πέρσι που απολύθηκα και κόλλισα στα ΣΑΕ  :Sad:  και δεν κάθομαι να έχω πολύ χρόνο δουλεύω κιόλας (ευτυχώς μέσα στο ΤΕΙ και μπορώ να είμαι κοντά στο θέμα)

----------


## fx125cc

Ηρθε η απάντηση από το mail και απο ότι φαίνετε έκανε λάθος ο καθηγητης το μοντελο τις κάρτας  :Biggrin: 



```
Αγαπητέ κύριε, Χρόνια Πολλά  Χριστός Ανέστη,
 η κάρτα που υπάρχει έχουμε στο εργαστήριο είναι η ni-usb-6008 (από παραδρομή σας έγραψα 9008....συγνώμη) το εγχειρίδιο της κάρτας μπορείτε να το βρείτε στη επόμενη διεύθυνση.
http://www.tau.ac.il/~electro/pdf_files/computer/ni_6008_ADC_manual.pdf
 
Χρησιμοποιόντας το Lab View θα είναι ευκολότερη η ανάπτυξη της εφαρμογής ... βέβαια πρέπει να αφιερώσετε λίγο χρόνο να το μάθετε.
 
Την Δευτέρα μπορούμε ν απούμε περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες...
```

----------


## lastid

Έχουμε λοιπόν κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Το κύκλωμα dimmer με DAC που βρήκες στο EDN (το επισυνάπτω στην εικόνα) , μπορείς να το υλοποιήσεις και να το δοκιμάσεις πάρα πολύ εύκολα. Ακόμη και αν δεν καταλήξεις σε αυτό, ίσως γράψεις δύο λόγια ("Δεν το επέλεξα διότι....κλπ").
Εχει τα εξής πλεονεκτήματα: Δεν χρειάζεται zero crossing detection, δεν θέλει software που να δουλεύει συνεχώς, είναι πολύ απλό, είναι του EDN, το δοκιμάζεις και με ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο αντί για DAC και PC.
Έχει τα εξής μειονεκτήματα: Πιθανώς μή γραμμικό.
Η γνώμη μου είναι να το δοκιμάσεις και παράλληλα να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεις πώς θα γίνει ο κλειστός βρόγχος -  αλήθεια, το software της κάρτας θα είναι αρκετά γρήγορο γι αυτό?

----------


## fx125cc

Εγώ έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτό

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/atta...9&d=1239650938

Μου φαίνεται πιο ολοκληρωμένο σαν κύκλωμα,
-από 'κει και πέρα η ni-usb έχει και DAC (νομίζω) και ADC, και έχω και το manual οπότε πιστεύω θα με βοηθήσει πολύ.
Δε μου μένει παρά, όταν θα την έχω στα χέρια μου , να μελετήσω τις εξόδους της και τι μπορώ να κάνω με την καθεμία
Συμβατότητα σίγουρα πρέπει να έχει με το Labview, όποτε νομίζω σιγα σιγά θα βγάλω ενα ωραίο αποτέλεσμα
Το καλό έιναι οτι έχω και την βοήθεια του καθηγητή της πρακτικής ο οποίος μπορεί να μου παραχωρήσει συσκευές από το εργαστήριο του και επίσης μπορεί να παρει πληροφορίες για το LAbview απο τις πτυχιακές που έχει δώσει.

-Προφανώς μου προτείνεις αυτο το κύκλωμα επειδή είναι πολύ απλό  :Smile:

----------


## fx125cc

Λοιπόν να σας ενημερώσω πώς πάει η άσκηση
Το κακό είναι οτι δεν έχω και πολυ χρόνο
αγορασα τα εξαρτηματα
Τελικά αυτο που θέλω είναι:
-ένα κύκλωμα dimmer με έλεγχο απο οπτοζευγος για γαλβανική απομόνωση
το έκανα με MOC3021 δεν εβρισκα το 3020

-ένα κύκλωμα που θα παράγει παλμούς είτε με 555 η με LM324 (προσωπικά έχω στην κατοχή μου και τα δυο άλλα λέω να κάνω κύκλωμά με το LM)

-Και τελικά η δουλεία της NI-USB 6008 θα είναι να δίνει μια τάση που έχει από κάποια αναλογική έξοδο της (0-5V για παράδειγμα) και έτσι να μειώνει η να αυξάνει τους παλμούς που θα παραγει το κύκλωμα, δηλαδή θα αλλάζει, αν το λέω σωστά την φάση των παλμών
και έτσι θα αυξομειώνεται η έντασή του φωτός στην λάμπα

Μέχρι στιγμής κάτι έχω σχεδίασή αλλά δεν έχω κάνει σωστά το κύκλωμα του LM σαν ταλαντωτή, διότι κάπου έχω κάνει λάθος στην θετική ανατροφοδότηση

δείτε το σχήμα και πείτε μου τι πρέπει να αλλάξει
επίσεις έχω βάλει ταση +-5V στο LM και μάλλον λάθος είναι, νομίζω πρέπει να βάλω 12

----------


## lastid

Με μια πρώτη ματιά δεν μου φαίνεται ότι αυτό το LM θα ταλαντώσει. Βασίστηκες σε κάποιο υπόδειγμα? Και να ταλαντώσει όμως, ΔΕΝ είναι αυτό που θέλεις. 
Το κύκλωμα που θα παράγει τους παλμούς ΔΕΝ πρέπει να είναι ελεύθερης ταλάντωσης (ασταθής πολυδονητής). Κι αυτό γιατί σε νοιάζει ΠΟΙΑ ακριβώς χρονική στιγμή θα αρχίσει να παράγεται ο παλμός σου. 
Θέλεις λοιπόν ένα κύκλωμα μονοσταθούς πολυδονητή ο οποίος θα συγχρονίζεται με τα 50 Hz του δικτύου (zero-crossing) και θα παράγει παλμούς πλάτους ανάλογου της αναλογικής τάσης που θα βγάζει η 6008.
Οι παλμοί αυτοί στη συνέχεια θα πηγαίνουν στο MOC.

----------


## fx125cc

Ναι το πήρα απο κάποιο δείγμα, από την αρχή κάτι δε μου πήγαινε καλά
δε χρειάζομαι zero crossing, το έχω ρωτήσει
κύκλωμά για παραγωγή παλμών θέλω, οι τρόποι ήταν με LM με 555 ακόμα και με μετασχηματιστή παλμών
αφού το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της NI-USB δεν παράγει ελεγχόμενους παλμούς, μου είπε ο καθηγητής θα το ελέγχεις αυξομιωνοντας τους παλμούς του κυκλώματος σύμφωνα με την τάση που θα δίνεις από την κάρτα
Lastid αν έχεις κάποιο απλό σχέδιο για ταλαντωτή με το LM δείξε μου κάτι
αλλιώς να κοιτάξω με 555
ο καθηγητής που το είδε το κύκλωμα μου είπε ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω μια συνδεσμολογία στην αρχή και να την δώσω στο + του LM

----------


## fx125cc

> Ναι το πήρα απο κάποιο δείγμα, από την αρχή κάτι δε μου πήγαινε καλά
> δε χρειάζομαι zero crossing, το έχω ρωτήσει
> κύκλωμά για παραγωγή παλμών θέλω, οι τρόποι ήταν με LM με 555 ακόμα και με μετασχηματιστή παλμών
> αφού το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο της NI-USB δεν παράγει ελεγχόμενους παλμούς, μου είπε ο καθηγητής θα το ελέγχεις αυξομιωνοντας τους παλμούς του κυκλώματος σύμφωνα με την τάση που θα δίνεις από την κάρτα
> Lastid αν έχεις κάποιο απλό σχέδιο για ταλαντωτή με το LM δείξε μου κάτι
> αλλιώς να κοιτάξω με 555
> ο καθηγητής που το είδε το κύκλωμα μου είπε ότι πρέπει να αλλάξω μια συνδεσμολογία στην αρχή και να την δώσω στο + του LM



Άκυρο αυτό που είπα για το zero crossing το χρειάζομαι τελικά :Rolleyes: 
-Έψαξα έψαξα και τελικά το βρήκα
όλη η εργασία υλοποιείται με:
Μια βαθμίδα για το zero crossing
Μια βαθμίδα για συγχρονισμό των παλμών
Μια βαθμίδα για παραγωγή πριονωτής τάσης
Και έναν αναλογικό Συγκριτη
Στέλνοντας μια AC τάση (όχι 230 V είπαμε) της τάξης 15~50 στο zero crossing, μετά το σήμα του το περνάμε στην βαθμίδα για συγχρονισμό των παλμών που αποτελείται με μια διάταξη από 2 πύλες NAND(14093)και ένα BC337, μετά στην βαθμίδα για παραγωγή πριονωτής τάσης που σαν απλο κύκλωμα μπορεί να είναι ένα RC σε σειρά, το σήμα του μετά στο (-) του Συγκιτη και στο (+) του συγκριτη μια τάση αναφοράς που θα είναι μια μεταβαλλόμενη έξοδο της USB 6008 από 0-10V.η έξοδο του συγκριτη πάει στην άνοδο του οπτοζευγους και.... αυτό ήταν.
Η διαφορά του Συγκριτη θα είναι η αλλαγή της φάσης η οποία θα εμφανίζεται στο οπτοζευγος (MOC3021) και έτσι θα μπορώ να ελέγχω την ένταση της λάμπας
Το άλλο ψιλοδύσκολο μέρος είναι να βάλω την κάρτα και μέσω του LabView να αλλάζω σε μια έξοδο της κάρτας την τάση μου (αυτό υποτίθεται ότι γίνετε και με VIsual C η Visual Basic)
Καλή μου επιτυχία  :Biggrin:

----------


## chip

Γιατί δεν βασίζεσαι στο κύκλωμα που που προτύνει η Onsemi που θα το κάνεις σε ένα απόγευμα και θα δουλεύει 100%?
Μια εργασία λίγων απογευμάτων έχει πάρει μηνα....

----------


## fx125cc

> Γιατί δεν βασίζεσαι στο κύκλωμα που που προτύνει η Onsemi που θα το κάνεις σε ένα απόγευμα και θα δουλεύει 100%?
> Μια εργασία λίγων απογευμάτων έχει πάρει μηνα....



Γιατί βρήκα κύκλωμα από τα Ισχύος του ίδιου του καθηγητή και δουλεύει
το κύκλωμά είναι το παρακάτω (λείπει κάποιο τρανζίστορ και δίοδο για σταθεροποίηση στο MOC και πρέπει να αλλάξω την R10 για να πετυχω RC 10ms)

----------


## lastid

Άντε καλή επιτυχία...
Πρόσεξε πάλι την τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών. Εαν τροφοδοτείς τον πρώτο συγκριτή  με 0-15V και δίνεις  ένα σήμα που είναι -0.7V ... 0.7V, θα δουλεύει πολύ κοντά στην αρνητική του τάση (που είναι 0V), το οποίο δεν είναι καλό (μπορεί η έξοδός του να μην αλλάζει ποτέ ή να αλλάζει μόνο τις μισές φορές).

----------


## fx125cc

> Άντε καλή επιτυχία...
> Πρόσεξε πάλι την τροφοδοσία των τελεστικών. Εαν τροφοδοτείς τον πρώτο συγκριτή  με 0-15V και δίνεις  ένα σήμα που είναι -0.7V ... 0.7V, θα δουλεύει πολύ κοντά στην αρνητική του τάση (που είναι 0V), το οποίο δεν είναι καλό (μπορεί η έξοδός του να μην αλλάζει ποτέ ή να αλλάζει μόνο τις μισές φορές).



Αυτό που με ανησυχεί εμένα είναι που ενώνει την γείωση από τα 15V DC στο ουδέτερο του 15 V AC (τελικά 15 AC στα 50 Ηz θα είναι το σήμα μου)
Όλες οι βαθμίδες θα πάρουν τάση 15V DC
-όταν υλοποίησα το zero crossing και είδα τι σήματα βγάζει, δεν έβλεπα να ήταν πρόβλημα, και επίσης με απλό πολύμετρο , μετρούσε καλά δεν μου έδειχνε μπούρδες
-όταν είδα ότι έχει την γείωση στο neutral 15V AC άρχισα να πιστεύω οτι κάτι δε θα μου βγει
-εχω κάνει το κύκλωμα σε breadboard και ακόμα δεν έχω δει τι βγάζουν οι άλλες βαθμίδες
Ο καθηγητής που το είδε πάντως το μόνο που μου είπε είναι να αλλάξω μια αντίσταση
άμα κάνεις τελικά RxC θα βγάλεις σαν αποτέλεσμα ότι χρειάζεσαι αντί για 22Κ μια 100Κ.

----------


## dbsjro

> Εαν τροφοδοτείς τον πρώτο συγκριτή  με 0-15V και δίνεις  ένα σήμα που είναι -0.7V ... 0.7V, θα δουλεύει πολύ κοντά στην αρνητική του τάση (που είναι 0V)



Ας εξηγησει οποιος μπορει το παρακατω
Γινεται με τροφοδοσια 0-15 να δωσω αρνητικη ταση?
Επισης τι ακριβως σημαινει "πολύ κοντά στην αρνητική του τάση (που είναι 0V)"

----------


## lastid

Έχεις ένα κύκλωμα που θα σου δίνει 15V 50Hz AC. 
Το κύκλωμα αυτό έχει δύο ακροδέκτες, τον L και τον Ν.
Παρατηρώντας μία περίοδο του σήματος 50 Hz, 
- κάποια στιγμή Τ1 θα έχουμε διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ L και Ν ίση με 15V x 1.414  = 21,21V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το δυναμικό του L θα είναι κατά 21,21V μεγαλύτερο από το δυναμικό του N.
- κάποια άλλη στιγμή Τ2 θα έχουμε διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ L και Ν ίση με -15V x 1.414  = -21,21V. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το δυναμικό του L θα είναι κατά 21,21V *μικρότερο* από το δυναμικό του N.
Θεωρούμε ότι το κύκλωμα αυτό δεν συνδέεται με κανέναν άλλον τρόπο με το κύκλωμά σου παρά μόνο μέσω των ακροδεκτών L και Ν. Πχ. δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη κοινή γείωση.
Αν τώρα εσύ πάρεις ένα τροφοδοτικό εργαστηρίου με 0-15V DC και συνδέσεις την γείωσή του με τον ακροδέκτη Ν, τότε τη στιγμή Τ2, ο L θα είναι είπαμε σε δυναμικό κατά 21,21V *μικρότερο από τον Ν*, δηλαδή κατά *21,21V μικρότερο των 0 V του τροφοδοτικού σου*, άρα θα έχει *-21,21V ως προς την γή του τροφοδοτικού σου*.

----------


## dbsjro

φιλε lastid αναλυτικοτατη η απαντηση σου, καπου ειχα κολλησει αλλα τωρα ειμαι comple
ευχαριστω

----------


## fx125cc

Οκ το κυκλωμα δουλεψε πολύ καλα με R10 100K
Βεβαια στην  αρχη μου δουλευε με 3 σκαλες  :Smile:  μια εσβηνε μετα αναβε με χαμηλή ένταση και μετα με πλήρη ένταση
ρε τι φταίει ρε τι φταίει έλεγα, και τελικά το βρήκα
στον συγκριτή θέλει μια αναστροφή στις εισόδους να πάει το - στο + και το + στο -
μετά δούλευε μια χαρά.

Πολυ καλα, τελείωσα με το κύκλωμα, τώρα πρέπει να βάλω την κάρτα στο pc και να την κάνω να δουλέψει με Labview,να δω αν προλάβω με τόσο λίγο χρόνο  :Sad: 
Από 0 - 12 V έπαιζε το κύκλωμα, στα 12V έσβηνε η λάμπα, στα 0 ήταν πλήρως ανοιχτή

----------


## fx125cc

> Οκ το κυκλωμα δουλεψε πολύ καλα με R10 100K
> Βεβαια στην  αρχη μου δουλευε με 3 σκαλες  μια εσβηνε μετα αναβε με χαμηλή ένταση και μετα με πλήρη ένταση
> ρε τι φταίει ρε τι φταίει έλεγα, και τελικά το βρήκα
> στον συγκριτή θέλει μια αναστροφή στις εισόδους να πάει το - στο + και το + στο -
> μετά δούλευε μια χαρά.
> 
> Πολυ καλα, τελείωσα με το κύκλωμα, τώρα πρέπει να βάλω την κάρτα στο pc και να την κάνω να δουλέψει με Labview,να δω αν προλάβω με τόσο λίγο χρόνο 
> Από 0 - 12 V έπαιζε το κύκλωμα, στα 12V έσβηνε η λάμπα, στα 0 ήταν πλήρως ανοιχτή



Ορίστε το κύκλωμά σε πολύ καλύτερη version
Όποιος καλοθελητής μπορεί, ας μου πει λίγα πράγματα για το τι κάνει η κάθε βαθμίδα διότι μετά από τόσο χρόνο αποχή από την  σχολή έχω ξεχάσει, βρήκα σε ενα φυλλάδιο κάποια πράγματα, αλλα ειναι πολυ περιληπτικά και εγώ θέλω και μερικες λεπτομέρειες για την αρχή λειτουργίας τους όπως πχ στην δεύτερη βαθμίδα με τις NAND τι ακριβώς παθαίνει το σήμα απο τις πύλες και τα RC και πως καταλήγει στην πριονωτή αφού περάσει απο την βάση του Q1, τι παθαίνει στο Q1
τεςτοιες λεπτομεριες θελω

----------


## fx125cc

> Ορίστε το κύκλωμά σε πολύ καλύτερη version
> Όποιος καλοθελητής μπορεί, ας μου πει λίγα πράγματα για το τι κάνει η κάθε βαθμίδα διότι μετά από τόσο χρόνο αποχή από την  σχολή έχω ξεχάσει, βρήκα σε ενα φυλλάδιο κάποια πράγματα, αλλα ειναι πολυ περιληπτικά και εγώ θέλω και μερικες λεπτομέρειες για την αρχή λειτουργίας τους όπως πχ στην δεύτερη βαθμίδα με τις NAND τι ακριβώς παθαίνει το σήμα απο τις πύλες και τα RC και πως καταλήγει στην πριονωτή αφού περάσει απο την βάση του Q1, τι παθαίνει στο Q1
> τέτοιες λεπτομεριες θελω



Βρήκα τις λεπτομέρειες που ήθελα και σήμερα παρουσίασα την άσκηση με επιτυχία,
όπως είπα στην αρχή, ορίστε η εργασία να την δείτε και εσείς
περιμένω κανένα σχόλιο
-όπως θα δείτε λόγω του ότι φτιάχτηκε γρήγορα η εργασία σίγουρα θα έχει κάποια μικρολαθακια, ένα από αυτά είναι στο τέλος όπου στο σχήμα του τροφοδοτικού έχω συνδέσει λάθος την γέφυρά ανόρθωσης :Tongue: 



```
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=16dfbcd34cc525ab5bf1f12f1ff3f30a1a2cc256a534ddf9ce018c8114394287
```

----------


## lastid

Το ξεφύλλισα μόνο λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου. 
Μπράβο! Φαίνεται πολύ καλή προσπάθεια  :Thumbup: 
Μόνο κάτι μικρολαθάκια παρατήρησα (π.χ. "η παράμετρο" αντί "η παράμετρος"). Αυτό όμως δεν μειώνει την αξία του..

----------


## fx125cc

Σε περίπτωση που χαθεί το pdf από το Mediafire, και το θέλει κάποιος, απλά για αρχείο ή να το δοκιμάσει μόνος του, ας μου στείλει ένα mail στο fx125cc2004@hotmail.com για του το στείλω ή να αλλάξω το Link με καινούργιο όπου θα κατεβαίνει το αρχείο.

----------

